# Amazing double 750 gallons tanganica aquariums



## cichlodiot (Apr 8, 2005)

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369

http://www.jugend.co.il/gallery/showpho ... puser=4369


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, that is beautiful!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ironmahn (Mar 17, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

:thumb: :thumb:

Oh to have all that tank capacity at my disposition! (I'm thinkin' only single/divorced people get away with that though).


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

I am thinking soon to be divorced people lol

Awesome tank :thumb:


----------



## ac403 (Aug 13, 2009)

very nice!!! what kind of frontosas??


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

on second glance I noticed the angel fish.. interesting mix! and they look like they are doing good in with those big tangs


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow ! what a great tank, excellent ! opcorn:

Problem is if you need to get a divorce to have a tank like this, what do you think is the one thing she would be asking for at the settlement hearings.  ........ :lol:


----------



## brucem (Aug 12, 2009)

VERY impressive setup. Well done.

Bruce


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow absolutely Amazing!!!! You should charge ad opcorn: opcorn: mission lol!


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

This is simply amazing. CONGRATS :thumb:


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*For those who didn't fully realize, those are two different 790 gallon tanks, with BTN backgrounds, one with carnivore tangs and one with tropheus...
the person who owns those 2, doesn't need to get a divorce, let's say, he does not lack any means* :wink:


----------



## carboncopy (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice..


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

jealous


----------



## DLLN (Sep 23, 2009)

WOWEE!


----------



## CrazyCichlid (Sep 22, 2002)

very nice!


----------



## VioletRooster (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow I can't even imagine being lucky enough to have that to look at every day!


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

:drooling:

Those BTN modules always look incredible in a large tank!!!

I can only imagine what a Featherfin/Cyprichromis tank would be like in one of them!!!


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Your pictures are so clear and just awesome. Great Job!


----------



## Amazilia (Sep 5, 2009)

WoW! Absolutely amazing! Beautiful pics too!!!! :thumb: opcorn: :thumb: :fish:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Unbelievably awesome! The fish alone in those tanks must have cost as much as my whole house. The setup looks brand new. I always wonder how a tank like this is going to age. With the BTN backgrounds and good care they should look even better after a while.

The angels are a bit of an eye sore in a Tanganyikan tank, but is that a Goldhead comp at the top there? It looks HUGE! I've had mine for 5 years now in a 240G, and they are not anywhere near that size.


----------

